# Aggressive Behavior/Neutering Male GSD



## drdexter33

Hi there.

I have a one year old GSD and want to ask a question concerning whether or not neutering him is a good idea, since I doubt I'll be breeding him.

He does have some aggressive tendencies and several people intimated that this bad behavior may increase in the next year for reproductive reasons. 

They also said that it greatly reduces the risk of illness and of course testicular cancer.

As a guy, it's also kind of an emotional issue too..

thanks

doug


----------



## wolfy dog

Neutering is not a "fix-all". It is a personal decision. You could first try to "fix" him with training and good management and go from there. Has he been to formal training? If so, are you following up, giving him plenty of exercise and mental stimulation?


----------



## msvette2u

I believe it makes dogs more tractable and easy to train. Lessens the "attitude", if you will 
Since you don't have a reason to keep him intact (breeding) you can feel safe and good about neutering him.


----------



## drdexter33

Yes, we run twice a day (20-30 minutes each time) and he is in training which we also work on. I do leave him during the day while I go to work, but i go home every day without fail to see him and take him to go potty.

He really is a pretty good boy.

I love him.

He's my best friend...


----------



## Shade

I agree with both statements, training and exercise are a large factor but also neutering takes a edge off. Do all three and it will help 

It's a personal decision but he's had a good dose of testosterone and if you don't need him intact for either breeding or sport then go ahead and get him neutered 

Just remember it takes a few weeks for all those hormones to dissipate so don't expect immediate results strictly from the neuter. As stated exercise and obedience are a large factor that need to be addressed as well


----------



## NancyJ

There are a lot of threads and heated discussions on this so you may want to do some digging and reading of pros and cons.


----------



## selzer

Neutering will not make him healthier. It will reduce the risk of testicular cancer which is rare in dogs, it increases the risk of prostate cancer, hemangiosarcoma, and osteosarcoma (bone cancer). The last two can affect young dogs and the prognosis is very poor. Testicular cancer has a good prognosis. I would neuter only if the dog had an issue with those parts. But, lots of dogs are neutered without any side effects, or cancer down the road. We are talking increasing risks, from like 1% to 2.5% or something like that, they are all still only a risk.

With dogs (males), removing the hormones can affect behavior. It can make training somewhat easier. It is not a cure-all, it must be accompanied by regular/consistent training, socialization, and management.


----------



## Twyla

Altering isn't the first fix to go for in working with aggression. First determine what the aggressive tendencies are - fear aggression, male aggression etc, then decide if it would benefit the dog to alter now or later in a training program for the aggression. As others have said you will still have about 6 weeks wait time for the hormones to clear out of the system. Occasionally, after altering, the aggression worsens.


----------



## Gretchen

I can't speak for health, but for behavior, neutering at 1 year old does not seem to affect behavior / aggression. In a training group of our breeder's, there was one family with an aggressive, reactive male. I remember hearing a heated fight with the owner and the breeder, because the GSD owner thought her male would become less aggressive after neuter which was not the case. I think if you neuter very young, you might have different temperament.

Another thing that owners of very well mannered intact dogs have mentioned to me, is that even though their dogs are not aggressive, other males may want to challenge them. So if you keep your dog intact, you may have to watch behavior of other males.


----------



## robk

If the aggression is fear related, neutering will probably not help.


----------



## Elaine

The last thing an aggressive dog needs is more reason to be aggressive, his hormones. I would neuter him as it may very well help; it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Lilie

Thinking of nuetering your dog to change his attitude is like taking a huge piece of chocolate cake and removing the frosting, thinking it'll remove all the calories. It might lessen the calories, but you still have the huge piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## Jag

Neutering is going to keep him from reproducing. Aggression behaviors come from two sources- needing more training and leadership or from genetics. Neither have to do with reproduction. I've had a couple aggressive males. I neutered both. Made no difference in either. I was assured by a vet that sees the Sheriff's dogs that neutering won't affect aggression, drive, etc. If this really toned things down, you'd see a difference in the working dogs that are neutered.


----------



## Freestep

Neutering should take the edge off, but you'll still need to train and manage his aggression--are you working with a trainer? If not, I'd find one. 

If you are not breeding him, there is really no reason to keep your dog intact. I had a friend whose GSD was becoming quite aggressive, he'd bitten a child in the face and was starting to growl at the people in the family. She finally neutered him (I think he was 2 or 3 at the time) and it really did help the social aggression, he no longer challenged the family and never bit anyone after that. It didn't help the dog-aggression, however.


----------



## Draugr

I would get him neutered given the aggressive behavior. That's really something that ought to be addressed sooner rather than later, and getting him neutered is the first step for that. As he isn't part of a responsible breeding program, there is no reason to keep him intact. It's unlikely to completely solve the problem behaviors but with the boy-dog hormones gone, he should be a bit more biddable/tractable, and have one less reason to be aggressive. Training and exercise will go a long way toward improving whatever undesirable behaviors remain after the neuter.

I don't put much stock in the "health studies" anymore, not for neutering a dog as old as yours. Not only are we talking about supposed miniscule increases in risk (normally on the order of 1-2%, if even that high in some cases), these are often one-time studies that are not substantiated by other studies (not that other studies contradict them, nothing else has been done - no repetition yet). I think it is more likely that other factors are coming into play as well and affecting the results. Various demographic/sociological variables, etc.


----------



## msvette2u

Freestep said:


> Neutering should take the edge off, but you'll still need to train and manage his aggression--are you working with a trainer? If not, I'd find one.
> 
> If you are not breeding him, there is really no reason to keep your dog intact. I had a friend whose GSD was becoming quite aggressive, he'd bitten a child in the face and was starting to growl at the people in the family. She finally neutered him (I think he was 2 or 3 at the time) and it really did help the social aggression, he no longer challenged the family and never bit anyone after that. It didn't help the dog-aggression, however.


This has been our experience in rescue. We take in plenty of adult male dogs and over the course of 6-8 weeks post-neuter, their behavior has calmed on it's own with no training or assistance from us.
Training along with the neuter will maximize your results. 
:thumbup:



Elaine said:


> The last thing an aggressive dog needs is more reason to be aggressive, his hormones. I would neuter him as it may very well help; it certainly can't hurt.


Great post, and exactly how I feel!


----------



## selzer

A boy with hormones has reasons to act like an idiot, be distracted, be irritated or frustrated with other boys. This can make training more challenging. Some of us have no problems working with boys in classes, and starting them young and working through adolescence we really don't have major issues. 

But if boy-hormones makes training a pain, then removing boy-hormones might make training easier. If training is easier, one might be less likely to skive off training as often. If training is fun, then one is more likely to train more, or train more effectively, or train more meaningfully. And everything follows. More training, more mental exercise, better bond, better control of the dog. 

End of story.

Short answer: neuter your young male, and make training fun.


----------

